
Show HN: Simple PRNG Passes Dieharder and PractRand - slowenough
https://www.npmjs.com/package/dosyrng
======
slowenough
On GitHub:
[https://github.com/crislin2046/dosyrng](https://github.com/crislin2046/dosyrng)

And an even simpler version (built with just base64 and xor):
[https://github.com/crislin2046/tarobox](https://github.com/crislin2046/tarobox)
which I

haven't tested with SMHasher or PractRand.

